# KYT: Extreme Coder



## Sinkhead (Jan 17, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is Extreme Coder!*

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their week is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!

[title: Future sessions]
Fiddy101
Hadrian
Harsky
JPH
mercluke
Taras
Samutz
Icarus
pkprostudio
Warcueid
mfpants50
DarkAura
Mortenga
wii_will_rule
Szyslak
Westside
Nero
CockroachMan
sonicslasher
xcalibur
jacob33301
Shiro786
ZeWarriorReturns
WeaponXxX
The Teej
[title: Past sessions]Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season
If you want a KYT session, simply PM me and I'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 17, 2008)

i. Just how extreme are you?
ii. What languages do you code in?
iii. What's Egypt like?
iiii. Do you know hieroglyphics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iiiii. What's your name?
iiiiii. I don't think these Roman Numerals are correct, are they?
iiiiiii. Nope.
iiiiiiii. Baby Hedgehog is cute, right?
iiiiiiiia. If not, why?


----------



## Jax (Jan 17, 2008)

1. Do you like cake? What's your favorite kind?
2. Mudkips or Bidoofs?
3. Explain your sex life using tropical rainforest birds.
4. Favorite genre of music?
5. Staples or paper clips?
6. Do I make sense?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Guys!



			
				sinkhead said:
			
		

> i. Just how extreme are you?
> ii. What languages do you code in?
> iii. What's Egypt like?
> iiii. Do you know hieroglyphics?
> ...


i. Extreme enough to take a picture of Chuck Norris without fainting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ii. Ah, we get to technical questions this early? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I usually use C/C++, since that's mainly what I can use on the NDS, and on the PC too. But I also taught myself some Python, and I remember some cursed lessons of BASIC from school. I occasionally try to mess around with Java 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iii. 
This might be a long one, so I will divide it:
Most people here are generally nice, and they usually invite you for lunch or a cup of tea, even if they don't know you, although you can easily spot drug dealers, thiefs, and thugs more easily than other countries. 
And there is a huge divide between people, those who can read and write, and those who can't. And most people are not exactly rich. Government workers and lots of other jobs barely earn $90 or around that.. A MONTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the middle class is almost not there. There is the extremely poor, and the extremely rich. Although I'm lucky to be in the middle, my family earns about $2500, which is not bad at all here.
But the government itself is corrupted like hell. They keep leeching money from people, yet they barely improve this shadow of a country (if that means anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
And usually the weather used to be good, according to what I heard (This is my second year in Egypt), but last Summer, it used to get to 45-50C, and this Winter it reached 2C Monday Morning, and is expected to reach 0C next week :/
Sorry for the long rant. 

iiii. Well, I can spell hrth, GBATemp and TPi. Oh, and Extreme too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iiiii. My name is Ahmad Yasser, coder, gamer, Temper in training 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iiiiii. Nope, but they're good enough for me, since they're coming from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although it gets hard to keep count of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iiiiiii. HECK YES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



iiiiiiii. Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Isn't that the cutest thing you've ever seen? (Hint)
iiiiiiiia. Well, I like it, but are its spikes fully grown? Also, it'd be cuter if you could paint it  blue


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. Do you like cake? What's your favorite kind?
> 2. Mudkips or Bidoofs?
> 3. Explain your sex life using tropical rainforest birds.
> 4. Favorite genre of music?
> ...


1) I like Chocolate cake, who doesn't? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact, I'm eating one right now:




2) Mudkipz of course, it's rarer, and I like blue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I would choose a fusion between them if available, something like Midooks or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) There was this little rainbowed birdy, and he went to see the.. Oh wait, I have no sex life( I'm only 14/15 damn it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
4) Well, I don't listen to lots of music, but I usually like Pop, and a few times I like Rock. 
I also like Dragostea Din Tei (Numa) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maya Hee..
Maya Hoo..
Maya Ha Ha..
5) Paper clips of course! They are reusuable, and you can make shapes with them when bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6) Of course! You make as much sense as a bottle of water!... NVM


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 18, 2008)

1. What programming language do you like the most? Why!?
2. What programming language do you hate the most? Why!? (yeah.. very creative question)
3. What egyptian people like to eat?
4. Can you see any pyramids from your window?


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 18, 2008)

1. Would you rather burn yourself with a jet lighter or walk around for a day with I LIKE FLOWERS on your forehead?
2. Cappucino or Mocha?
3. How much spaghetti do you think that you can eat before you hurl?
4. Lagman or Hadrian?
5. Pick a country.
6. Girls?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> 1. What programming language do you like the most? Why!?
> 2. What programming language do you hate the most? Why!? (yeah.. very creative question)
> 3. What egyptian people like to eat?
> 4. Can you see any pyramids from your window?
> ...


and Tamia, but I can't find a Wikipedia articles for that. Oh wait, it's also called Falafel : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falafel
These are preferred in Egypt because they're cheap, very affordable for anyone. And they actually do taste nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) In my previous apartment, I used to. But in this apartment, I can't, but I'm not really that sad about it. This one is twice as big as the previous one.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> 1. Would you rather burn yourself with a jet lighter or walk around for a day with I LIKE FLOWERS on your forehead?
> 2. Cappucino or Mocha?
> 3. How much spaghetti do you think that you can eat before you hurl?
> 4. Lagman or Hadrian?
> ...


1) What's so wrong with liking flowers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) Well, I like both, but I like Mocha more cause it has Chocolate!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) As much as I can hold with 50 spoons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) I don't really know any of them that much (no offense), I'm picking Ace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5) Umm.. Japan, or Canada.
6)


----------



## Mars (Jan 18, 2008)

1) Funniest member?

2) Favorite snack?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Mars @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> 1) Funniest member?
> 
> 2) Favorite snack?


1) Now that's a hard one to answer :  There are lots, Linkiboy,TPi,lagman,sinkhead,Ace, and probably a lot more.. Lots of funny members on GBATemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) Doritos, Nachos, and Chocolate Chip cookies


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 18, 2008)

1. If you lived in Europe during the middle ages what would you rather be, a leper, a plague victim or have Dysentery?
2. If you were some kind of God, what will you be God of and why?
3. Sandwich or baguette?
4. Do my stupid questions annoy you?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> 1. If you lived in Europe during the middle ages what would you rather be, a leper, a plague victim or have Dysentery?
> 2. If you were some kind of God, what will you be God of and why?
> 3. Sandwich or baguette?
> 4. Do my stupid questions annoy you?


1) Ugh.. All of them suck, I'd choose plague 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) God of Gaming, I betcha it'd be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd kick Microsoft and Sony out of gaming  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j/k) 
3) I only tasted that baguette once, it did taste nice though. So maybe I'd choose it.
4) Not really, they do let me know about some wierd and funny stuff


----------



## silverspoon (Jan 18, 2008)

.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(silverspoon @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> 1. How extreme you can go for coding?
> 2. Where do you go for vacations or holidays?Â
> 
> 
> ...


1) Well, I'll try to enter the NeoFlash compo, I hope I get something.
2) I just usually go to the beach. I actually want to go visit another country though, Turkey, Canada, Japan...
3) Daisy, she's teh hot


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 18, 2008)

1. yes or no
2. true or false
3. right or wrong
4. water or fire
5. fat eagles or fried elephants?


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 18, 2008)

1. What does your siggy say?
2. Could you write my name with those cool symbols? (pretty please?)
3. Did you played one PSX/PC FPS where you were in old Egypt?
4. Cleopatra or Ramses?
5. I would love to know your country, please comment on that.
6. What prog. languages do you know?
7. VVoltz or AntiVVoltz?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> 1. yes or no
> 2. true or false
> 3. right or wrong
> 4. water or fire
> 5. fat eagles or fried elephants?


1) Yes, because being positive is a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) yeah, it's true, you know..
3) wrong, I don't care about the law. I'm a pirating outlaw  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) water, because it tastes better. and it can put off fire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5) ugh.. I'd rather be a vegan..


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 18 2008 said:


> 1. What does your siggy say?
> 2. Could you write my name with those cool symbols? (pretty please?)
> 3. Did you played one PSX/PC FPS where you were in old Egypt?
> 4. Cleopatra or Ramses?
> ...


You can always ask about anything else you want to know about Egypt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6) C/C++, Python are the main ones. I mess a bit with Java too.
7) VVoltz of course, you can always help me when AntiVVoltz or AntiExtreme possess me


----------



## The Teej (Jan 18, 2008)

1. Being a games developer, what do you think of Flash as a games dev kit? Is it better then Java for Internet Games?
2. How long have you been programming?
3. How often do you brush your teeth?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(The Teej @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> 1. Being a games developer, what do you think of Flash as a games dev kit? Is it better then Java for Internet Games?
> 2. How long have you been programming?
> 3. How often do you brush your teeth?


1) Not a chance I'm using it. Java has actually APIs specifically for 2D, 3D, Sound and whatever else you might need. With Flash, you've got only vectors (AFAIK),and you can't even right-click 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2) I don't know exactly, but I think it's between 2-4 or something of the sort. But of course, I could've only been called a serious programmer from only 2 years ago.
3) Whenever I have a nervous breakdown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Actually I do it when I remember to, which is usually once every 2 days, maybe less.
But I don't really need to, since according to a doc, my teeth have an abnormally high percentage of Enamel/Dentin (I can't really remember) which makes them stronger than usual (no change in look though), so bacteria can't eat my teeth


----------



## The Teej (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm honestly surprised No. 3 turned out to be the most interesting answer


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 18, 2008)

QUOTE(The Teej @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> I'm honestly surprised No. 3 turned out to be the most interesting answer


LOL, why'd you think so?


----------



## The Teej (Jan 19, 2008)

Probably because it was the most unexpected. It was like the joker question, thrown in for lulz. I got more then I expected!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 19, 2008)

Actually.. ActionScript 3.0 has a lot of more complex library to use sprites and stuff like that.. and next version of Flash will have 3D support! You can do some really amazing stuff with Flash nowadays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still.. you cannot use right click 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And my teeth are also stronger than usual.. I always thought I was the only one.. we have a lot in common.. you're added to my buddy list


----------



## The Teej (Jan 19, 2008)

Is actionscript 3.0 actually a useable language now, though? It's such an alien language to me, and I know a fair few (VB, C++, Java, C#). It's the #1 reason why I can't and won't code in it - the language.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> Actually.. ActionScript 3.0 has a lot of more complex library to use sprites and stuff like that.. and next version of Flash will have 3D support! You can do some really amazing stuff with Flash nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!
You were just added to Extreme Coder's buddy list!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(The Teej @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> Is actionscript 3.0 actually a useable language now, though? It's such an alien language to me, and I know a fair few (VB, C++, Java, C#). It's the #1 reason why I can't and won't code in it - the language.
> 
> I tried it once. It also feels too wierd for me, I can barely use it :/
> 
> ...


Where did you read that the next Flash will have 3D support? Link please


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 19, 2008)

1) Name origin?
2) Favorite and least favorite country?
3) What do you think is the secret of Area 171? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) Do you (like/hate/don't care about) me?
5) Christopher Walken comes a knockin'; he turns out to be pretty rockin', and you both get to talkin'... what about?
6) Are you pleased that I bombarded you with questions in your KYT session? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7) Is there any one game series/franchise you'd like to see revitalized?
8) If not, does this mean you will marry Chuck Norris? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9) hoi! boi!
10) Secret invisible 10th bonus question! Jessica Biel, or Jessica Alba?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=718...ndpost&p=939767


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> 1) Name origin?
> 2) Favorite and least favorite country?
> 3) What do you think is the secret of Area 171?
> 
> ...


1) Well, my ventures on the intarwebs started when I wanted to learn how to program,
2) Favorite: Japan or Canada.. I want to go there damnit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Least Favorite: One that would have terrible weather as Egypt is having right now :/
3) Shaun wanted a place to store his you-know-what movies, Costello suggested an idea.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) Of course I like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're easily one of my favorite mods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5) I'm getting a role in Batman Returns? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6) Yeah, I was surprised you remembered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7) Hmm.. Let's see, all of my favorite franchises are still alive today.. Maybe Kid Icarus?
8) I still can't choose between you and Chuck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9) bai! Oh, and hai!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go: 
It's a keynote showing the new features of Flash 10.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jan 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Jan 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...


Thanks for the vid!


----------



## golden (Jan 21, 2008)

1.) What's your favorite Commodore 64 game? 
2.) What kind of cell phone do you have?
3.) What's the weirdest food you have eaten?
4.) Do you like water bears?
5.) Do you like Marowaks?


----------

